# My articles for MacProVideo's Hub



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2013)

In addition to my monthly Film Music Magazine column, I do 2 articles a month for these folks about Logic Pro, new product overviews, etc..

http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/author/Jay-Asher


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jun 14, 2013)

I was just reading those last night. Good stuff


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2013)

SamGarnerStudios @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> I was just reading those last night. Good stuff



Thanks, Sam.


----------



## KEnK (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Jay-

What happened to your Melodyne/Logic article about wave to midi conversion?
Been wanting to read that one.

k


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 14, 2013)

KEnK @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> Hi Jay-
> 
> What happened to your Melodyne/Logic article about wave to midi conversion?
> Been wanting to read that one.
> ...



Not posted yet. There is usually about a month lag.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 24, 2013)

KEnK @ Fri Jun 14 said:


> Hi Jay-
> 
> What happened to your Melodyne/Logic article about wave to midi conversion?
> Been wanting to read that one.
> ...



That column is now up.

http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/logic-pro/audio-to-midi-shootout-logic-pro-9-vs-melodyne (http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/logic-pr ... s-melodyne)


----------

